# G0704 - Any Good Reading Material?



## MontanaAardvark (Jan 3, 2015)

I just joined the forum today, and got a G0704 milling machine in early October.  I haven't done much with it except for a couple of test cuts, but it looks like it works well and will be a good centerpiece to my shop.  

I'd appreciate it if someone could point out any threads here about it that I should make sure to read.  


Thanks,
Bob


----------



## brav65 (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome and congratulations on your mill.  Do a search for GO704, PM-25, BF20, GO759,CX600 or look under each Asian brands in the brand forum.  Hossmachine has a page dedicated to the G704 with lots of upgrade ideas.


----------

